# Fleet Pic's



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, so in the great wisdom of my ideas, I'm posting fleet pictures! - 

These are the* "Fabulous Fairbanks-Morses':" *









This is every Fairbanks-Morse Diesel Locomotive I own: 3) CFA 16-4's *"C-Liners,"* 2) H-24-66 *"Trainmasters,"* and 1) H-16-44!









The two on the far right are the ones that can actually pass for "real" locomotives! - :# - The rest are "what-if" dreaming. I like my FM's, along with my Baldwin's and ALCO's. EMD and GE sort of take a back seat in my book, unless they are an odd ball sort. -  -Like Rev. W. Audry once said _"I'm a sucker for oddities!"_ - :#:thumbsup:

Feel free to add some of your own fleet pictures here too! -


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

trainguru said:


> Okay, so in the great wisdom of my ideas, I'm posting fleet pictures! -
> 
> These are the* "Fabulous Fairbanks-Morses':" *
> 
> ...


Nice locos, but kick GE to the back seat?? Are you feeling okay, did you take a bump to the head recently?? :laugh:


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice looking Fleet!!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

i'll share!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the ALCO's, and the Steam Locomotives are great! I'll post more pictures soon. However, I would like to extend an invite to Shay and Norgale, and the others to post! Thanks for the Pic's. -


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

TheTrainMan said:


> Is that all yours, you have a nice fleet there, ill make a album with all my layout pics & my trains


You're really good at telling us about your trains, but so far it appears to be just a vivid imagination on your part.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

We have a thread similar called show us your collection. You might consider adding these pictures to that thread as well. There are a lot of the members collections on it as is.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Okay! Back to the Trains...*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're really good at telling us about your trains, but so far it appears to be just a vivid imagination on your part.


I won't have this thread shut down by bickering! -  - Now here's some more of my fleet:

My Athearn 4-6-2's and my Sakai 2-6-2. (They're beauties and top notch fleet members in their own right! - )









My Mantua (Die-Cast) RF-16 "Shark." (No "Jaws" jokes please, unless they involve the Roger Moore "James Bond!" - :laugh.









My (ficticious) B&O ALCO PA. -


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*I'm not daft, I do like some GE's though!*



wsorfan4003 said:


> Nice locos, but kick GE to the back seat?? Are you feeling okay, did you take a bump to the head recently?? :laugh:


I only have a pair of GE's (a U-Boat in N&W, and a Spectrum Dash 8-40C in UP), and I am actually a bigger fan of the XP24-1, and the Pre U-Boat locomotives. I like the early U-Boats too, but the Pre U-Boats, those are just beautiful!-  - I also have a 70 Tonner, but I have plans to turn it into a Steeple Cab Electric, and I do like the 44 side-rod tonner, but my dad kind of ruined it for me, by getting the G-scale for less than the HO scale model! -  - And no, I didn't get a bump on the head, just a cold last week, with lingering coughing and sludge! - hwell:


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

nice looking fleet for sure and I'll take the bait and show a what I got so far. I also have one in the mail and one I have to pick up in Ontario from my parents.

http://s1324.photobucket.com/user/Maverickhwe/media/Edmonton-20130330-00498_zps4ecc44b3.jpg.html


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i'll take the bait too

here's what i am currently using at the moment


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Dad's collection, I have about 3/4 of it left to work with, on the steamers, mosty duplicates went out. Pass sets I kept 5. All old school ,but so am I  Rich.


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is 3 of my Steamers


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

This is really for HO trains, but the picture is welcome. I've dreamed of getting my hands on an MTH steam locomotive for Christmas time, or for Two-Railing with a club I know of. -


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

A year ago I could have said yes, now a lot of them are in the good hands of many members here.
My Dad had been collecting for years & started packing them up & giving them to me 7 or
8 years ago, when he couldn't spend much time with them (health issues)
brought back into the light by a conversation with a local friend & now finally getting back on track, here & in their new homes.
Maybe some day I can find a place to set up a display like his. Rich.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TheTrainMan said:


> Is that all yours, you have a nice fleet there, ill make a album with all my layout pics & my trains





gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're really good at telling us about your trains, but so far it appears to be just a vivid imagination on your part.





trainguru said:


> I won't have this thread shut down by bickering! -


Yes......I agree. we have all been told "back to the trains". 
We have all seen threads locked and posts deleted. 

Now CEASE AND DESIST, Please. (As we have been told.) 

"Trains...back to trains",


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just HO you say? 

OK....DIESELS LOCOMOTIVES


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Ed, I have that very same table and chairs!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ed, one problem i see no candian national locos whats the deal on that?
Ed i think you should get your ho scale layout going and expand it some so you can show off your fleet on your layout

You guys make me jealous, yeah ive only been in this hobby for a short time so far, and im adding to my fleet but you guys do have a nice collection


and
Oh, you want to see my trains...
Well...
ahhh.
yeah.
maybe some other time, i gotta watch my girlfriend walk 8 miles... then spam some message boards first!
I cant seem to find my camera, it must have grown some legs and ran off


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

This phot is about a year old but you can see some of my collection.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice collection Southern.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweet Dixie! I've got some serious catch up to do. I've got to get some more pictures in soon! -


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

i bought all that stuff from an estate. I have sold most of it to pay for DCC and layout expansion. I did keep the cream of the crop.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*The Biggest Locomotive Yet!*

The NYC Niagara 4-8-4! The WP Lines/C&PS got her cheap @ $20 along the Straits of Juan de Fuca! -  - That was one fruitful trip north!









Bachmann did okay, and she's only seen minimal (if any) service before me. - 









One good weekend back in October 2011, and it all panned out in my favor! -


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Televue101 said:


> Here is 3 of my Steamers


These look GREAT!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

This is tooter's fleet... 










They're tiny but mighty! :laugh:

The largest are the Roundhouse boxcab and old time logging loco, and the smallest are the Mack 15 ton industrial and the Breuer shunting tractor. The crane is also powered.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're missing some, I don't see the O-gauge stuff there.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

That is one great fleet... I really want them all!!! -


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're missing some, I don't see the O-gauge stuff there.


You also don't see the 1:8th scale "fleet". 
I try not to mix my make believe worlds.

Greg


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

they are great. your like me --like the odd stuff.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

wingnut163 said:


> they are great. your like me --like the odd stuff.


Yes I do go for the curios. 
It's more interesting out on the fringes. 

(5 of the 12 are center cabs.  )

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a great pic of your chuggers, Greg ... nice fleet!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Here is some of the fleet here. 





































And an artsy fartsy pic.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

good looking fleet


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Southern said:


> good looking fleet


Thanks! I'll have to dig out the others at a later time. To much on the bench right now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice to know I'm not the only guy that likes the oddball stuff.


----------

